# Scale Signage for Buildings



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I had the privilege this year of making some more signage for Dottye and Dart Reinfort's incredibly detailed buildings on their OS&F Garden Railroad. I was given some size restraints and what wording should be on the signs, but they gave me complete freedom in designing the signs. They did want all of the signs to have a white background with black lettering. I did try playing around with a little color though.







I used the sign making software "FlexiSign" and then LASER Engraved the signs on outdoor stable engraving stock. Not that that mattered too much, most of these buildings come in when they are not holding open houses. They were working under time constraints as they were trying to get everything done for a NMRA Open House event in September.

These are the signs I was able to get completed.










Here are some photos of the signs attached to their buildings. They weren't able to use all of the signs because they were not able to finish all of the buildings. I can't wait for May 2009 when they will be open for a *BAGRS *event.
































Here is a different angle of the two building so you can see the "ROOMS" sign.











I can never show too many pictures of their outstanding "Sisters Hotel"











The 'MOCO MINING CO." signage on the roof of the mine was produce using a Vinyl Stencil, spraying thru the stencil and then removing the vinyl. Dart sprayed that the night before the Open House so he didn't have time to weather it. 











I hope you enjoyed the pictures. I sure enjoyed making the signs!










Russ


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the how-to. 
Your method makes nice looking signs. 
Is the laser engraver at hobbiest price levels?


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice work, Russ! 
Wow! What a layout! Must be cool to be a part of it!


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice work Russ. They look great!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like they have a skilled local signpainter.


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the scale?

Do you know where the vehicles came from and what scale are they?

John


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Russell Miller on 11/23/2008 8:43 PM

I did try playing around with a little color though.







I used the sign making software "FlexiSign" and then LASER Engraved the signs on outdoor stable engraving stock. 

a. With a laser engraver...how does one play with color?
b. What is "outdoor stable engraving stock"...and where does one buy it? 
c. What is a laser engraver? Who makes it? Is this like a laser cutter run at low power? 
d. Does FlexSign control the engraver...or just allow design?


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Mike,
TAP Plastics uses a LASER Engraver / Cutter manufactured by *EPILOG*. We use larger, more powerful LASERS for most of our cutting. We usually engrave a product called LaserMAX produced by *Rowmark* that we purchase from *Johnson Plastics*. You can see the different colors that they manufacture. I use *FlexiSign* to layout the signs because it is so _Flexible_ and easy to use.







We normally use FlexiSign for our Vinyl Graphics production. The LASER itself is run off of COREL Draw. 


Russ


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Del Tapparo on 11/24/2008 3:51 PM
Nice work Russ. They look great!

*Thanks Del!*







Just trying to keep the Large Cale Community informed on what can be done with today's technology.
Russ


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking signs Russ. Even Del (who's no slouch himself with sign making) sung your praise. 

Those signs really add life and individuality to an already beautiful OS&F.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Superb signage and great looking buildings with interesting fine details. True works of art.


----------

